# Hdmi pass through



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey guys
I'm having some problems, I have the Onkyo 809, I have been using HDMI pass through with my PS3 so I could play games with the receiver in stanby, this worked fine until today, I get the video but no audio from TV. I swapped out the HDMI cable-no good, I then setup my BD payer for HDMI pass through, same thing, video and no audio on TV. Did I change something in the receiver setup or is something wrong, I tried it with two sources with same results, even changed HDMI inputs, same. I figured if something was wrong with the receiver I wouldn't get video or audio through my TV. I just thought of swapping out the main HDMI out to TV and see if that helps, I would appreciate any other suggestions to remedy this or rule out the receiver. Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you have audio when you run HDMI from source directly to the TV?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Based on a quick look at the manual (pgs. 60 and 61):
- "HDMI Through" should be set to "Auto"; and
- "Audio TV Out" should be set to "On".

Maybe one of those settings got changed?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Bundini,

I don't have Play Station but my sound card has many audio preferences and some my receiver will play if setup for specific programs and some it won't. My Denon will play pulse code mod (PCM) and Xear 3D (EX) for most games but won't play with Dolby Pro-Logic IIx, dts (neoPC) and others and there is no auto setting on this sound card, but PCM seems to play everything.

Just a thought..., seems to me PS can be temperamental, but this was 10 years ago.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ericzim said:


> Do you have audio when you run HDMI from source directly to the TV?


Yes I do, thanks.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eljay said:


> Based on a quick look at the manual (pgs. 60 and 61):
> - "HDMI Through" should be set to "Auto"; and
> - "Audio TV Out" should be set to "On".
> 
> Maybe one of those settings got changed?


Thanks eljay I will take a look at that. It worked fine for awhile and then just the video. I've eliminated all cables, and sources connected directly to TV work just fine. Thanks again.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gregr said:


> Bundini,
> 
> I don't have Play Station but my sound card has many audio preferences and some my receiver will play if setup for specific programs and some it won't. My Denon will play pulse code mod (PCM) and Xear 3D (EX) for most games but won't play with Dolby Pro-Logic IIx, dts (neoPC) and others and there is no auto setting on this sound card, but PCM seems to play everything.
> 
> Just a thought..., seems to me PS can be temperamental, but this was 10 years ago.


That was my initial thoughts, PS3 temperment.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

eljay said:


> Based on a quick look at the manual (pgs. 60 and 61):
> - "HDMI Through" should be set to "Auto"; and
> - "Audio TV Out" should be set to "On".
> 
> Maybe one of those settings got changed?


No go my friend, just video no audio:rolleyesno:


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you think a reset would help, and how do I do that? I have an email to Onkyo USA concerning this, they had firmware update in july that addressed this particular problem.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I forgot all about that. If I loose power to my Denon for long enough I have to reset/reactivate the digital circuit. Good thinking. It has been awhile and actually I haven't had to reset my newest Denon. 

I think you got it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gregr said:


> I forgot all about that. If I loose power to my Denon for long enough I have to reset/reactivate the digital circuit. Good thinking. It has been awhile and actually I haven't had to reset my newest Denon.
> 
> I think you got it.


Greg, come to think of it I had a power interruption earlier this week, I never thought of it. Could you please tell me how to reset/reactivate the circuit?:help: Thanks my friend.
Jeff


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how to reset my new Denon..., but I'll find out and if I see your Mod # in one of your posts I'll get that as well.

Hmmmm??? A real possibility maybe..............


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

If you had a power outage, I'm not sure about Onkyo but with a power outage input could return to default. If you open your manual to page #47 "Digital Audio Input" the tech's write

"If you connect a component to a digital audio input, you
must assign that input to an input selector. For example, if
you connect your CD player to the OPTICAL IN 1, you
must assign “OPTICAL1” to the “TV/CD” input
selector."

Your power outage could have reset to its original settings? I don;t know any more than this. I don't see Digital initiation anywhere except as above.

Good luck..., hope this helps.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gregr said:


> If you had a power outage, I'm not sure about Onkyo but with a power outage input could return to default. If you open your manual to page #47 "Digital Audio Input" the tech's write
> 
> "If you connect a component to a digital audio input, you
> must assign that input to an input selector. For example, if
> ...


None of that has changed, I just want to do a reset or reboot or whatever it's called. I hear it being done all the time and then you must go back in and reset everything. Onkyo 809.


----------

